# need mods



## Wiseguy Paulie (Apr 9, 2007)

After comparing the recoil and trigger pull between my Glock 21 and my IMI Baby Eagle 9mm Im looking to reduce the standard Glock trigger pull down a notch. Also the slide release has just about drawn blood from my thumb. I see quite a few dealers for all kinds of goodies for my Glock but I want to know from you guys who has a good reputation for quality and reliabilty. What all mods can I add to get a lighter trigger pull, reduced recoil, and a better slid release? Ive seen pics of extended slide releases but they never show a magnified photo so it looks like the stock release.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Lone Wolf has good aftermarket Glock stuff. 

Glock makes a 3.5 pound trigger assembly that's pretty good. There's also a little mechanism that makes the trigger reset a bit faster. A friend of mine has a G19 with both modifications installed, and seems to love it. 

I have a stainless steel guide rod, with a bit beefier spring in one of my Glocks. That's the only modification that I've done. It's helped reduce the felt recoil from the gun, and I haven't had any reliability problems with it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I release the Glock slide by retracting it a bit, then letting go. It's slightly slower and won't win IPSC matches, but is very positive (unless you "ride the slide") and fumble-free. Also doesn't draw blood.

I am not one who thinks most slide releases are too hard to operate when under stress. This technique just works better on the Glocks with the small slide lock. I am not a fan of modifying guns any more than absolutely necessary, since it typically reduces reliability, though I know lots of guys like to tinker with their guns. 

I wouldn't futz with the trigger on anything but a hobby/range gun. The Glock "service" (5.5 lb.) trigger is perfectly adequate for defense. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I tend to agree w/Mike. I think the Glock trigger is pretty good as-is. My friend thinks what he's done is an improvement, but I"m not convinced it was necessary. He likes it, but it's not for me. 

I get a bit squirrely with my carry guns. I want them to work,and I want to know they work. When you modify things like triggers different from factory specs, there's always a tiny issue in the back of your mind as to whether the modification is going to screw something up whe you really need it; at least for me. 

I even have some reservations about changing the guide rod and recoil springs, though extensive shooting hasn't resulted in a single problem from the modification that I made.

But that's just me.....I think the Glock does flip a bit since it's so light, and I do think the recoil guide and spring helped that problem, at least in my mind.


----------



## Wiseguy Paulie (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah I can see your point of if it aint broke dont fix it. My friends has had his Glock since '89 and he says the slide does lighten up after a while.


----------

